# Peep sights



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Thinking about putting peep sight on my rifle, was curious on the improved accuracy and any pros or cons?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I wouldn't say peep sights make them more accurate over any other sight on a muzz or any rifle for that matter. It's just that some folks find they are quicker to get on target than open sights. There is something about the human body that naturally centers the front sight near the center of the rear peep hole.

I like to look through a very small rear peep, but I still have open sights on my rifles.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Or when you start to get old and you eyes have a a problem focusing on both the front and rear sight and you don't want to put a scope on your ML weather it would be legal such as in Utah or illegal where I am at in Colorado peep sights work a lot better. My first high power rifle had a peep sight on it and that is what I learned to shoot. I got to where I could pick up running jack rabbits in it and make quite accurate shots with it. So it was a natural to go with one on my ML.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I like peep sights. They are quick, accurate and easy to use.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I wouldnt say my eyes are older just not as young as they once was. Sounds like it should help me focus and get on target faster.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have hunted with at least two different rifles with peep sights. One had a very fine peep and small post front sight. It was quite accurate but it had to be just about high noon to be able to find a good sight picture. Fortunately the peep on this rifle could be flipped up ( to use as a peep) or down ( to use the open sight it was attached to). I used the open picture much more than the peep. The other was a rather large peep with a bead front sight. It was quite fast and easy to find but not very accurate. I ended up taking that sight off and putting an open sight on it with a fiber optic front sight. I like it much better. My muzzle loader has open sights and I have found that open sights sighted in for a "very fine bead" sight picture offers the best compromise between easy to find and accurate. And with modern high visibility front sights I can still see my sights with my old and near sighted eyes. My 2 cents.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I like peeps a lot more than plain open sights. I have a ghost ring aperture on my ML. It seems all you have to do is focus on the front bead once it is anywhere inside the aperture, which basically means once you shoulder your gun, just focus on the front bead. 

I also have one on my ruger 10/22 and it seems so much more accurate but more importantly easy to use and get on target with.


----------

